

How many people in here like to write? Casually or as a hobby? (relates to my startup). - jpalacio486

Poetry, fiction, etc. Just wondering, has something to do with my startup. Thanks.
======
ahsonwardak
Most of us probably blog, isn't that writing?

~~~
jpalacio486
Of course that's writing but I was thinking more along the lines of fiction
and poetry.

------
aaroneous
I do :]

~~~
jpalacio486
would you be willing to use an online writing community where you could share
your own fiction or poetry with others?

~~~
aaroneous
There was something I used a few years back that was pretty much what you
describe. They eventually dropped support for their free accounts, so I
stopped using the service. I'll see if I can dig up the name of that company
for you...

~~~
jpalacio486
Thanks. You hack at all?

